# Newbie to the board and IBS-Taking these treatments, do they work?



## EnemyTummy (Aug 2, 2007)

*Hi everyone! I am a 35 year old female, have not be "officially" diagnosed, but have had blood tests and this and that, I have done enough research to pretty much figure out that IBS is what I have.Bouts of diarrhea, constipation, abdominal cramps, spasms, anxiety about the bathroom and leaving my house, the whole shootin' match.So, I decided that I am tired of being told to take this medicine or that, I want a more natural approach. I went to my local supplement store and explained my super cool symptoms in a whisper: she then suggested three items and I purchased them so fast I was in shock. I am desperate for anything to help, I have to go back to work on the 13th and I cannot deal with the issues.So, here are the 3 items:FloraSmart capsulesHeather's Tummy FibersandInstestiNew powderAnyone had experience with any of these?I know this is asking too much and everyone is different, but how long does it usually take to find some kind of relief?Thank you!Jenn*


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

For your IBS, both a good probiotic and a stool bulking supplement is an excellent step in the right direction...keep in mind it varies for each person regarding brands and such.start with taking probiotics then after a few weeks add the stool bulker/fibre therapy, keep in mind this may cause you gas and bloating, this is very normal and once your system adjusts it will go away, that varies from person to person as well (took me 3 months with the fibre therapy), only increase the fibre therapy if necessary and very SLOWLY.


----------



## EnemyTummy (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks so much. The anxiety of going back to work is not helping me, and I really hate to take things like imodium, it seems like it just clogs you up. But, I guess you have to do what you have to do if you are in a certain situation.I took the FloraSmart a few hours ago, and my aching has already gone away. The tense feeling. I am excited to see if this all works. I'm sure I have leaky gut, the lady at the store told me that the intestinew and the florasmart would help that as well.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Best of luck but if you find you're not having much success with that probiotic then definitely give the Primadophilus Reuteri a try if you're not sure where to go from there.And whatever you do, stick with the fibre supplements.Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## EnemyTummy (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. How long does it usually take to start noticing a change?


----------

